# Full Immersion Cooling



## tcclaviger

It's been done many times. A known good way to have a silent and cool(ish) setup, the only real downsides are somewhat major ones..
- All your stuff is covered in ick so swapping things out is potentially messy
- It doesn't cool any better than a good open loop setup, a top end open loop is still better though for raw cooling capacity

I think Linus ran a mineral oil version for about a year if I remember correctly without issue.

I mean, most high power transformers are submerged in a bath of oil for a reason, so it's definitely proven tech.

Concerning board mount etc, if you use an acrylic tank (3/8+ thick on at least the mounting side), you can tap/thread mounts for the motherboard tray and seal them when installing the standoffs to mount the tray to. Just buy a Lian Li PC-6XB removable tray from Performance-PCs, only 30 bucks and has all the hard work done already, just mount it up.

For the $2,450 that thing costs, you could definitely source the materials and build an EATX version yourself (including cost of water jet cutting the top panel), an aquaero 6 to control cooling, + have cash left for a GPU upgrade 

Do have a read on this though: 
http://faq.engineeredfluids.com/295...d-CPUs-or-ASICs-when-your-Dielectric-Coolants

it brings a certain challenge with which TIMs to use.


----------

